# How Was Your Labor Day Weekend??



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope you had a great camping weekend!

We enjoyed ours! First day and half was HOT HOT HOT! Upper 90's and then the beautiful fall weather arrived (with a very loud lightening and thunderstorm right above us, but didn't get us)! Was 70's on sunday during the day and 50's around the campfire sunday night. AC worked like a dream even with the upper 90's temp. Then had to fire up the furnace this morning to get the chill out of the camper. Furnace heats the space up fast!

Loved the full hookup at the state park. Everyone enjoyed using the shower in the camper everyday and DH was able to do a flush of the system and cleaned the tanks. DH also replaced the lock assembly on the side bike door in 5 minutes (dealer sent us the new lock, key had broken off in the lock two weeks ago).

We had planned on staying most of the day today, but our daughter came down with strep throat and we needed to get home to the urgent care to get her some antibiotics.

Love how quick and easy breaking camp is with the 250rs vs the hybrid!! Awesome!

Hope you had a good weekend too!!


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Glad you had a great weekend - we did also! I hear you on the hot! And humidity! And thunderstorms!







On the other hand, we never got chilly enough to get close to needing the furnace. I could have used some cool weather LOL.


----------



## Grover (Jul 19, 2010)

I got called back on duty at the fire station. We had a structure fire Saturday night in a 3 bedroom house. Had a murder - suicide later that night. Sunday we had a plane crash with two fatals. It cause a fire that has burnt 5,000 acres so far. We had planned a trip to Morro Bay starting next Sunday. Looks like we will have to postpone it. I will be working overtime.


----------



## WayneBama (Mar 11, 2011)

Rain on Saturday, more rain on Sunday and even more rain on Monday, all thanks to tropical storm Lee. Stayed home and got some honey do's done and watched a load of college football... Oh, and it's sunny and super nice today, now that im back at work..


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

sptddog - glad you had a good weekend too!

Grover - hell of a weekend! Sorry.

WayneBama - Hopefully some sunshine is coming your way soon and on your days off!!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

With all the wild fires going on in Texas I am glad we decided to stay home this year instead of heading out west Texas hill country. We'd have been caught smack in the huge fire in Bastrop yesterday.


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

We Stayed HOME, and watched all the crazy people!!! We live a stones throw from Pismo Beach, CA, one of the last remaining CA beaches that you can drive on, and camp on. We live only 3 blocks up from the beach... It gets so CRAZY around here on holidays, and through the summer. We LOVE Labor day, as after it passes, we begin to get our beaches back!







We enjoy a daily walk of either 2, or 5 miles on "our" beach, and with summer, it gets crowded, noisy, and sometimes even hard to walk!







September, October, and November can be some of the BEST weather here, so if you plan a trip, keep that in mind. Much fewer people, and the temps are still usually very mild. The Pismo dunes traffic slows way down and actually becomes "safe" again for off roaders and ATV's in the winter... TOO many accidents in the summer out there, lots of people getting hurt, and even killed from collisions, or wrecks. We prefer the National forests for "outback" camping, or the State Parks, *OFF season!!*

Beachnut


----------



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear about all the bad weather. We did our first long weekend in the 250Rs. It was fantastic. Thank goodness for the heat though because it was COLD at night where we were in the mountains! We went through a full bottle of propane running the heater for 4 nights, but we were all toasty warm. Had me thinking though, wouldn't it be nice to have an rv with a fireplace inside? I'm also a little frustrated about the carpeting under our dinette. First night out...spaghetti on the floor. I'm thinking of putting a clear plastic office mat under there.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Great weekend, but not perfect. Had to run the oldest into the Doc in a Box on Saturday AM - worried he might have mono, but alas just sinus and ear was issues. Then the boat had issues with the outdrive tilt, so took it home Saturday night. Youngest got some type of nasty bug bite so ran him to the Doc in a Box Sunday morning. Motorhome was flawless, and I was really glad we had a water front site that was only 30 minutes from home!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

We had a great time in Northeast, MD at Elk Neck state park. First time there but not our last.
The weather was beautiful all weekend, rain held off untill we were leaving.

Highly recommend this park to anyone thinking about it!


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

we had great weather and a great time. 70-75 degrees, sunny and no wind. Perfect! Too bad its the last trip of the season for us. 2 kids in different sports means practice 5 days a week and games every weekend for us now.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Hope all of you had a safe non-laborous holiday weekend.

We finished our 1K mile round trip roadie on 8/31 and stayed close to home during the mad rush made by everyone else.

It was a great, stress free holiday for us culminating with a birthday party for the patriarch of my wifes family at his daughters house on Balboa Island (Newport Beach, CA).

Beers, bikinis, beaches and boats 10 minutes from our own beds.

Good stuff Maynard. Good stuff.


----------



## MT MIke (Aug 13, 2011)

Posted a small story about our Labor Day. I worked Sat and Sun, so we headed out Monday and just got back today, Wednesday. We went to Emerald Lake Campground in Custer National Forest. Very relaxing, and great fishing! The DS and I caught many a fish, mostly brown trout, although this morning I found a nice little hole filled with 8"-10" rainbows. We are catch-and-release fishermen, so the fish are there waiting for the next campers!

We've been to the campground before, so it was familiar. I think it may become a annual ritual for us, as it is only about 80 miles from home. On a longer stay, there is a great hiking trail that heads up to Mystic lake, which is gorgeous, and a great day-hike. With the conviences of the Outback, I don't think I can convince the DW or DS to hike up and spend the night in a tent!

The campground officially closed for the season on Tuesday, but they did not lock the gates, just posted no services would be offered. I guess that means the potties would not be cleaned or pumped after Tuesday. Interestingly, the campground also has bear-resistant dumpsters at the entrance, so maybe there would not be anymore trash pickup either?

All-in-all, a great little getaway, and we had fun.

Mike


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

We did our first state park trip, and actually got to go to a second one as well. We went to Johnson's Shut-Ins State Park in MO. It was very nice, more than enough space at our site to park another truck as big as ours. The weather even cooperated....as anyone who knows how the weather is here in the midwest-we got there on Friday and were wondering how bad the AC would struggle, and by Monday morning, I had to start the furnace to get the family out of bed. The other park we visited, which doesn't have a campground was Elephant Rocks State Park. It's about a half hour, if that, away, and a definite must see. I think it only cost $87 for Friday check-in, Monday check-out. Here's a link for anyone interested, the website is awesome as well. For most parks, you actually can see the site you'll be reserving. My link


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't post here to often anymore but just had to tell you about our great Labor Day weekend. We had reservations (DH grabbed them 9 months ago) at one of our favorite State Parks on Whidbey Island for the weekend (Fort Ebey State Park). We had our favorite site that has it's own path to the bluff that overlooks the Strait of Juan de Fuca. From this bluff you can see up to Canada and over to Port Townsend and down to Seattle. It is an amazing view! Their is a bench on the bluff just out from the path from our campsite and we love to sit on this bench in the evening with our glass of wine, etc... and watch the sunset. During this time of the year we also get the added bonus of watching the cruise ships as they head up towards Alaska. We saw 5 over the weekend!! We also spent Saturday in the lovely town of Coupeville. Had a great lunch at a new restaraunt. Yeah, I know!! Not exactly camping. But when you don't have kids with you, you kind of splurge. We are getting a bit closer to the Empty Nest thing. Our college aged daughter was home for the weekend with friends for the weekend for a concert so her sister (high school) didn't want to go with us so she could visit with her sister.

My husband spent a couple hours trying his luck at shore fishing but there was too much kelp and rocks so he caught more of that and not any fish. I enjoyed sitting on the beach reading and basking in the sun. Later we sat our chairs on the bluff and watched the sail boats and soaked up the sun (we just don't get enough of that)!!.

Anyway, it was a perfect weekend. You don't know what you're going to get around here when you make a reservation 9 months in advance, but we got lucky this time!! Can't wait til next year!!

Kelly


----------

